# Can I replace ancient 'Uppco' bath vent motor?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I would replace the whole box and fan. You will have to re-wire but it is ultra basic and easy. 

Go with a new quiet model and one that is damper equip. Be sure to vent to outside and not into the attic.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

My memory is not clear, but I think I found a motor from globalindustrial.com. Grainger may have been another source.

Brand doesn't matter as long as rpm, shaft size and maybe mounting bolts match. It also may have to be sealed. 

If you can, doing some demolition and changing to new model maybe better. After replacing the motor, it was noisier.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Last motor I replaced came from Grainger. When it went bad the second time, I replaced the whole thing with a Panasonic. Holy cow, what a nice fan. Quiet and easy to install.


----------

